# Iam quite new and need your help and low budget entry level grinders.



## Sinical (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

ive managed to scrape together some money for a gaggia classic and Iam chuffed to bits however I need some advice, I need a grinder but Iam pretty strapped for cash at the moment and while I save for a decent grinder which is Saddly going to take a good few months I have around £50 to spend Iam unable to add to this fund for a while so is there a grinder which I can get in the mean time, for this price? I was thinking the rhino hand grinder or Delonghi KG79 Professional Burr Grinder or Krups Expert GVX231 Burr Coffee Grinder. Anyways any advice or an heads up would be fantastic and thank you in advance,

kindest regards

Nik


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the Krups and would say don't bother with getting one of these. I think you would be better off getting a hand grinder and then saving up for a upgrade.

The Krups doesn't grind fine enough for espresso.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would also agree that out of the 3 options listed the Rhino is definitely the best

Even a beat-up MC2 will go for well above £50


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would avoid the krupps and the Delonghi , even though they are described as being used for espresso , they anecdotally do not grind fine or consistent enough .


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

If you're only having one or two cups a day then a handgrinder would suffice for the time being.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OP

you would be better waiting to get to £80 and buy a used mc2 when one pops up

Rhino is best out of three , but i wouldn't want to use it all the time for espresso , its lacks steeples adjustment of a mc2 and consistency


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Would you guys say rhino is better Tha the hario or porlex handgrinders? Been waiting around for an mc2 for a while now, using pre-ground in the mean time, and thinking it would be better to use a hand grinder for a bit that I can use for aeropress when I've upgraded


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Hario Slim takes ages to grind at espresso settings, fine at slightly coarser settings, better for brewed.

My Rhino doesn't go quite as fine as my Porlex (YMMV), maybe not an issue for larger doses/double baskets, but hand grinding with any of these is fair work - personally I'd be tempted to grind single doses by hand & if doing so would plump for the Porlex.


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi All

I was looking into getting another grinder currently i have a Krups F20342 .

I maybe have about 2 sometimes 3 cups a day and its always a latte, im using a ECOV310.BK .

Question is would a new grinder make a lot of difference to my set up i was reading a lot of post regarding grinders and Eureka Mignon mk2 seemed good value.

Would this machine make that much difference to the Krups if i am making latte's


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Short answer: it will make a big difference but only if you use non-pressurised baskets and decent beans.

I'm not familiar with the machine you mention but the basic deal is that the best way to get good coffee is to use whole bean fresh coffee (that is, from a respected roaster and no older than 2 months post roast). This then needs to be ground properly (consistent and fine enough particle size). A good grinder fed with good coffee makes the biggest difference. The machine just makes things easier the more you spend. However, all this largely hangs on whether your machine can take a non-pressurised basket. That is, one with a simple grid of tiny holes. Most 'consumer' machines are supplied with a pressurised basket (with some plastic widget or 'perfect crema' device). This is designed to make fake crema because they know most users will use supermarket pre-ground (stale) coffee which is probably ground for a cafetiere. So the widget will mask the true shot time, making it all but impossible to dial your grinder in.

That is pretty much what I had before I found this forum. Some Delonghi thing and a blade grinder. I got a better grinder and managed to find some non-pressurised baskets that fitted. This worked reasonably and the coffee was much better than before. Eventually though I realised the whole thing was not really up to it and got a Gaggia Classic and Mazzer Mini as a kind of 'entry level' setup. That's pretty much where it starts with espresso. (Cue howls of protest and disagreement from other members)


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks hotmetal

Yeah the delonghi is going to be replaced at some point it really struggles to push water through the little strainers , infact you dont have to tamper down the coffee to much because if you do it just dribbles out


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Keep an eye on Ebay.de ( Germany ) There are a few nemox lux grinders going at the moment . Search Kaffeemuehle and use google translate to find out what the seller has to say . The low Euro means if you can pick something up for 80 euro it's only £60 .


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Dailling in a hand grinder is a soul-destroying experience, not to mention damage to muscles, sinews and (you catch your index finger as I did on the crank of my Porlex) fingernails.

If you have guests in for dinner, get them to grind their own shots.


----------

